# iPad et photo



## Loops (11 Mars 2011)

Salut,

j'ai pas mal de questions qui me taraudent concernant un usage orienté vers la photo nomade de l'iPad.

Partons sur le principe d'un voyage longue durée sans accès à un ordinateur pour "décharger" l'iPad. J'ai donc besoin qu'il soit un maximum autonome pour gérer les situations.

1/ Import / Export de photos
- Je shoot en Raw et je sais qu'il est compatible avec ce format. Il est donc possible de pouvoir importer les photos sur l'iPad grace au cable vendu séparemment
- Il est à ma connaissance impossible d'exporter directement vers un hdd usb autoalimenté ces mêmes fichiers. Est ce bien le cas ? Est ce possible éventuellement avec un jailbreak ?
- Quelles sont les possibilités d'exporter en jpg et raw ces fichiers en wifi sur un espace de stockage en ligne, puis d'effacer ces fichiers ?

2/ Modification des photos
Quels sont les logiciels existants pour traiter ses photos ? j'utilise Aperture et j'aimerais pouvoir faire quelques réglages simples (expo / contraste / saturation / et quelques effets types n&b etc.).

Pour l'instant, ces points ne sont pas complètement clairs et je m'oriente plutôt sur un MacBook Air du coup. Mais un iPad serait plus pratique pour pas mal de chose...


----------



## Loops (13 Mars 2011)

aucune réponse sur ces points ?


----------



## nemo62 (28 Décembre 2011)

Je relance le sujet car j'ai les mêmes questions : je possède un iPad2 et un reflex. J'aimerai savoir si l'ipad conserve les photos en RAW, comment transférer ces photos sur l'imac (iPhoto ou Aperture) et surtout savoir si on peut décharger les photos de l'ipad vers un DDE ?

Merci.


----------



## Darkbarto (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour alors je peu vous indiquer mon utilisation avec un iPad 2.
Je transfert directement depuis mon boitier (Canon 1DMK3) sur l' iPad via l'accessoire qui permet de brancher un câble usb, ensuite les RAW se trouve dans Photos qui va vous permettre de faire une sélection et de les importer dans l'iPad. 

Ensuite une fois importé dans l' iPad, vous pouvez les modifier rapidement avec piRAWnha, mais c'est relativement lent, forcement la tablette n'est pas faite pour faire du post traitement, mais par moment ça peu être grandement utile.

Ensuite suffit de transférer les RAW directement dans iPhoto ou de les transfert via l'utilitaire de transfert d'image.

Voila, n'hésitez pas si vous avez d'autres questions


----------



## nemo62 (30 Décembre 2011)

Darkbarto a dit:


> Bonjour alors je peu vous indiquer mon utilisation avec un iPad 2.
> Je transfert directement depuis mon boitier (Canon 1DMK3) sur l' iPad via l'accessoire qui permet de brancher un câble usb, ensuite les RAW se trouve dans Photos qui va vous permettre de faire une sélection et de les importer dans l'iPad.
> 
> Ensuite une fois importé dans l' iPad, vous pouvez les modifier rapidement avec piRAWnha, mais c'est relativement lent, forcement la tablette n'est pas faite pour faire du post traitement, mais par moment ça peu être grandement utile.
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour les renseignements.

On peut donc tranférer des photos en RAW de la carte SD vers l'iPad, puis de l'iPad vers l'ordinateur (pour iPhoto ou Aperture). 

Reste que cette solution est pratique pour des WE ou des séjours de courte durée, la capacité de l'iPad étant limitée !!! Je pars un mois en Australie l'été prochain, et les 30 à 40 Go disponibles sur mon iPad seront trop courts je pense. D'où ma question de la possibilité de tranfert des photos depuis l'iPad vers un Disque Dur Externe ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il semble exister des disques durs compatibles de l'iPad.

Fais une recherche avec "hyperdrive" ou "wi-drive".

Je n'ai pas testé (je me contente de me servir de l'ipad comme stockage provisoire pour tout ou partie de mes photos Raw pendant mes voyages / vacances)

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## nemo62 (31 Décembre 2011)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il semble exister des disques durs compatibles de l'iPad.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Ah enfin du concret... enfin presque.

J'ai regardé ces deux produits, Hyperdrive de Sanho et Wi-Drive de Kingstone ainsi qu'un concurrent, le GoFlex Satellite de Seagate. Et tous fonctionnent sur le même principe : l'iPad peut lire les données du DDE, mais on ne peut pas transférer de données (comme des photos i.e.) vers le DDE. Quel dommage !!! Je reste donc au point mort.

A suivre...

PS : Quid du Cloud ?
PS 2 : Sinon il me reste toujours la solution d'un déchargeur de carte, mais c'est cher pour son utilité ponctuelle...


----------



## les_innommables66 (31 Décembre 2011)

nemo62 a dit:


> Et tous fonctionnent sur le même principe : l'iPad peut lire les données du DDE, mais on ne peut pas transférer de données (comme des photos i.e.) vers le DDE. Quel dommage !!! Je reste donc au point mort.



Bonjour,

Par rapport à ton besoin initial (décharger ton appareil qui shoote en raw), ça répond bien à ce besoin ? Tu transfères les photos de ton appareil vers l'Hyperdrive (par exemple).
Ensuite, tu peux charger les photos que tu souhaites sur l'iPad (en fonction du nb de Go disponibles), les regarder, éditer, transférer, supprimer, et recommencer.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## nemo62 (31 Décembre 2011)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Par rapport à ton besoin initial (décharger ton appareil qui shoote en raw), ça répond bien à ce besoin ? Tu transfères les photos de ton appareil vers l'Hyperdrive (par exemple).
> Ensuite, tu peux charger les photos que tu souhaites sur l'iPad (en fonction du nb de Go disponibles), les regarder, éditer, transférer, supprimer, et recommencer.
> ...


Heu... non. 

Il semblerait, d'après un commentaire d'un acheteur d'un Hyperdrive, que l'on ne puisse pas décharger les photos depuis un iPad vers l'Hyperdrive. Par contre l'iPad peut lire les photos contenues sur l'Hyperdrive...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2012)

Je suis photographe et utilisé mon iPad 2 pour décharger mes images sur plce, les montrer à les clients et les stocker en rapide...

Pour répondre à tes questions, tu peut utiliser:


Dropbox, mais il te faudra un compte payant, car les 2 Go d'espace gratuit serot un peu court... L'application fonctionne bien pour envoyer des fichiers... Attention, wifi obligatoire (et patience) car décharger quelques dizaines de Go d'images, ça prend du temps...


Tu peut utiliser aussi hubic, qui te donne 25 Go gratuit... Pas encore testé, mais l'appli semble bien fonctionner...


Enfin tu peut utiliser skydrive de msn...


En combinant ces solutions, cache fait un peu d'espace dispo...


Tu as aussi la solution de ne pas shooter n'importe quoi, et de trier, réfléchir... Je suis parti aux Seychelles avec 64 Go de cartes, je t'assure que c'est possible de ne pas vider ses cartes, même en raw (je bosse au 5d mark IIavec ses raw de 21 Mpx).


Attention, lors du stockage sur iPad certains fichiers "plantent" et ne sont pas lisible lors de l récupération avec lightroom... Surtout ne pas utiliser cette solution si tes clichés sont à usage pro... Toujours en garder une copie sur un disque videur de cette, et sur les cartes si possible... En cas de soucis...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h00 ----------

Pour les softs de traitement:

J'utilise filterstorm pro pour quelques retouches rapides, mais l'absence de calibrage d'écran, ainsi que la lenteur de l'exportation n'en fait pas une solution très pro... Pratique pour donner un aperçu rapide en live à un client si tu maîtrises le soft... 




Mais pas pour publier...


Il paraît que photogène est bien... Il y a aussi snapspeed (gratuit hier sur l'application des 12 jours de cadeaux Apple)... 


En espérant t'avoir aidé... Bon voyage!


----------



## macmans (9 Janvier 2012)

En combinant ces solutions, cache fait un peu d'espace dispo...


----------



## nemo62 (9 Janvier 2012)

Ces solutions amènent de l'espace à condition d'avoir une connexion Internet, ce qui ne sera pas mon cas...

Mais merci à Moumou92 pour toutes ces astuces !!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

nemo62 a dit:


> Ces solutions amènent de l'espace à condition d'avoir une connexion Internet, ce qui ne sera pas mon cas...
> 
> 
> Mais merci à Moumou92 pour toutes ces astuces !!!



Désolé pour les fautes: rédiger dans le train à 7h le matin ne me réussie pas trop Apperement... À ton service si tu as d'autres questions...


----------



## chti (14 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore essayé... Mais sur les présentations et commentaires, il est question du transfert possible dans les deux sens avec ces deux appareils...

Je continue de suivre aussi airstash, pas encore commercialisé en Europe, mais cela vient  (maxwell) : car pas de limite de stockage puisque l'appareil est lecteur de cartes sd et autres


----------



## nemo62 (15 Janvier 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Désolé pour les fautes: rédiger dans le train à 7h le matin ne me réussie pas trop Apperement... À ton service si tu as d'autres questions...


Je n'y manquerai pas. Merci encore...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




chti a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore essayé... Mais sur les présentations et commentaires, il est question du transfert possible dans les deux sens avec ces deux appareils...


Tu me redonnes espoir !!! Je vais rechercher alors...

EDIT : A la fin de cet article (http://www.macworld.fr/article/ipad...gate-goflex-satellite-disque-dur-ipad/519385/) et en conclusion, il semble vraiment que les données ne passent que dans un seul sens...



> Je continue de suivre aussi airstash, pas encore commercialisé en Europe, mais cela vient  (maxwell) : car pas de limite de stockage puisque l'appareil est lecteur de cartes sd et autres


Cet appareil peut être utile effectivement, mais moi je cherche à sauvegarder le contenu de cartes SD sur un DDE : l'Airstash fait plutôt le contraire !!!


----------



## audreyils (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

En voyage pendant 8 mois, j'aurai besoin d'un disque dur externe wi-fi qui me permette de sauvegarder les photos présentes sur mon ipad (téléchargées en wi-fi depuis mon sony Nex6). Ou directement du Nex 6 sur le disque dur si c'est possible!

J'ai déjà un peu fouillé sur les forums et apparemment le Seagate Go flex satellite de 500Go ne permet pas de copier dans ce sens là: de la tablette au DD... Trop bête!

Quelqu'un aurait un tuyau?

Sans passer par internet car je n'aurai pas de connexion sous la main tout le temps!

Merci de votre aide!

Audrey


----------



## macandco7794 (9 Janvier 2013)

je suis parti à Madagascar avec mon Ipad sous le bras. je l'avais quasiment vidé juste avant mon départ mais comme je prend énormément de photos (entre 2 et 3000) (en Raw aussi) l'ipad n'a pas suffi avec les applications que j'avais conservé. En plus, le transfert a été HYper long. Bon, c'est vrai, j'avais encore le 1.

Sinon, BONNE NOUVELLE : le nouveau Satellite Seagate Wireless Plus doit permettre les transferts de photo de manière bi-directionnelle déjà grâce à la nouvelle Iapp Ipad (sortie cette semaine) qui permet, déjà (quand elle ne bug pas) de transférer les photos du DD vers l'Ipad, mais le nouveau disque permettrait les 2 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h49 ----------




chti a dit:


> Je continue de suivre aussi airstash, pas encore commercialisé en Europe, mais cela vient  (maxwell) : car pas de limite de stockage puisque l'appareil est lecteur de cartes sd et autres



et là on ne le trouve pas ? 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...STASH/4869028-AIRSTASH-WIRELESS-SDHC-16Gb.htm


----------



## macandco7794 (11 Janvier 2013)

Je suis FORT étonne qu'il n'y ait eu aucun commentaire suite à mon précédent message par rapport à l'intérêt de la chose et pourtant :[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.fortmilltimes.com/2013/01/10/2429152/seagate-wireless-plus-wins-cnets.html[/FONT]


----------



## Whirlsoft (16 Janvier 2013)

C'est vrai que l'import de photos sur l'iPad 1 est assez lent. Pour ma part j'utilise une carte Eye-Fi, le transfert s'effectue donc au fur et à mesure des prises de vues, et sans réseau puisque la liaison s'effectue en "direct mode".

L'idée de libérer de l'espace avec un disque dur externe n'est pas mauvaise... mais pour ma part je préfère disposer de plusieurs cartes mémoires pour mon reflex. En fait je conserve les RAW sur un jeu de cartes et ne transfère vers l'iPad que des JPEG en qualité medium, cela prend moins de place et me permet de faire le pre-editing.

De fait, je ne peux que vous conseiller de jeter un coup d'oeil à ePhotoTag l'application que je viens de créer et qui est disponible sur l'App Store.


----------

